# Visions of Drumsticks



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got set up for turkey hunting tomorrow at another property and ran a few off in the process. Weather looks unfavorable tomorrow but I won't get one without trying. Joe's volunteered to run the camera. My first chance this season.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Glen, good luck on your hunt

i will be back after them again next weekend

this work thing sure gets in the way of hunting lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck on the hunt. Are you going to make Joe do the calling also, after all you called in his and now it is his turn. lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No calling for Joe. He's the only one I know that can work a crow call and call in mallards - when we're crow hunting.

The bad weather has moved on but the wind could make it challenging this morning. I'm positioned for an ambush in a destination field. Hoping for more of a visual enticement.

First time in this spot this season and chased out a raccoon, a deer, a hen turkey and several gobblers yesterday before setting up. Hope the turkeys have a short memory.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

glenway said:


> No calling for Joe. He's the only one I know that can work a crow call and call in mallards - when we're crow hunting.


That sounds to me like a very skilled caller to trick a mallard with a crow call. You should have given him duck call and it might have worked for your turkey. lol


----------

